

Show HN: nomadlist.txt - pieterhg
http://2.nomadlist.com/txt

======
ColinWright
The actual web site has an interface to do this if you prefer:

[https://nomadlist.com/](https://nomadlist.com/)

It also has links to much, _much_ more data so you can explore the options
more completely

Just for goofs I created a spreadsheet from the data so you can download it
and sort on whichever field(s) you like:

[http://www.solipsys.co.uk/HackerNews/NomadList.xls](http://www.solipsys.co.uk/HackerNews/NomadList.xls)

I'll probably delete that in a few days, so if you're interested, get it now!

------
zelaru1
seems interesting, any thoughts on how this cities are ranked in the order?

